# Heater fan not working



## bema735i (Dec 16, 2009)

I really need your help if you know the answer.. Ive got a E38 735i on a 98 plate and the heater fan is not working. Now i dont know but is there 2 fans (Driver/Passenger) or just the one ? I think ive checked the right fuses but not 100%.. Is this a common problem or just me ? Where are the fans located or the relays ? I would be very happy if i can get this fixed as the winscreen and all the windows keep misting up ( 

Many thanks Jason..... :thumbup:


----------



## bema735i (Dec 16, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

If you post in the correct forum you might have better luck.

******** DIY Board - POST DIY WRITE-UPS HERE, **NOT** TECHNICAL/OTHER QUESTIONS.


----------



## mariusvanrooyen (Jan 19, 2010)

*728 1998 heater fan*



bema735i said:


> I really need your help if you know the answer.. Ive got a E38 735i on a 98 plate and the heater fan is not working. Now i dont know but is there 2 fans (Driver/Passenger) or just the one ? I think ive checked the right fuses but not 100%.. Is this a common problem or just me ? Where are the fans located or the relays ? I would be very happy if i can get this fixed as the winscreen and all the windows keep misting up (
> 
> Many thanks Jason..... :thumbup:


got the same problem


----------



## Payback (Jan 11, 2009)

If I am understanding correctly... you are not getting any air/heat blown into the cabin of the car with the system turned on. If this is the case...It could be a bed blower motor or resistor that attached to the blower motor. Located underneath the dash board (upper half)

See the link below for info. visit partsgeek.comfor the part. Its where I got mine from
http://www.bimmerboard.com/forums/posts/45351


----------



## Daytona_BMW (Dec 31, 2008)

I am sorry to hear that, but I would bet that your poor blower motor is worn out. I had the same problem on my car.. Try to give the dashboard a beating with your hand while having the air on full, to see if it starts turning. If it does, the motor is busted.

It is a pretty hard job to replace the fan, but i assure you, it looks alot worse than it really is.. You need to remove the entire top portion of your dashboard to access the fan. I did it in five hours just to give you an estimate on it. There are some good diy online about it. So check e38.org.

Nothing else to do than to just start the job.. I am 100% sure that is the problem.

Go to www.bavauto.com and order up the fan, and start working ASAP..


----------



## Daytona_BMW (Dec 31, 2008)

Here is the link to the DIY by the way.. Link!


----------



## Payback (Jan 11, 2009)

I did the same job (replacing the blower motor). It took me about 2.5 hours. I also work on jets so that speaks on behalf of my mechanical skill. But regardless, you can do it and save yourself some money. No serious tools required!!!


----------

